# Special Offer on the CSS PA500 Plate Amp



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

We have 10 of these units available at US $200 (C $240) shipping included.









You can order the PA500 from the CSS website or our ebay store.

Bob


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

PA-500 sub woofer plate amplifier
New CSS PA500 Class D plate amplifier with switching power supply. Multiple input/output connections, switchable voltage, flat response with 20Hz subsonic filter and usual controls.

Dimensions: 9-7/8" W x 10-5/8" H x 3" D; Cutout dimensions: 8-7/8" W x 9-3/4" H. .


----------

